# Apps für Android programmieren - Android Handy notwendig oder reicht Simulator?



## Jack159 (9. Feb 2012)

Ich würde gerne in einem halben Jahr ca. Android-Apps programmieren. 
Fürs Apple-OS gibts ja einen Simulator für die Entwickler, wo man seine Apps testen kann.
Gibts sowas auch bei Android? Falls ja, reicht das zum testen seiner Apps aus? Hab nämlich kein Android-Smartphone, auf dem ich dann meine Apps austesten könnte...


----------



## schlingel (10. Feb 2012)

> Ich würde gerne in einem halben Jahr ca. Android-Apps programmieren.


Wenn du schon Java kannst und XML für dich kein Fremdwort ist, ist das auf jeden Fall ein realistisches Ziel.



> Fürs Apple-OS gibts ja einen Simulator für die Entwickler, wo man seine Apps testen kann.
> Gibts sowas auch bei Android?


Ja, sowas gibt es. Allerdings ist es da ein Emulator der im Gegensatz zum iOS-Simulator nicht schneller sondern langsamer als ein Smartphone läuft.



> Falls ja, reicht das zum testen seiner Apps aus?


Für den Anfang schon, auf Dauer nein. Denn man muss ja aus Usability-Gründen die App am Gerät bedienen um zu testen wie sie sich "anfühlt".


----------



## MarderFahrer (10. Feb 2012)

Das Problem bleibt aber, aufgrund der Fragmentation von Android, dass auch wenn man ein Android Gerät zum testen besitzt, man eben nur für dieses Gerät testen kann. 

Man kann also nur eine Aussage bzgl. diesen einen Gerätes machen "wie es sich anfühlt" und performt.
Da es hunderte von den verschiedensten Android Geräten gibt, ist es dann sowieso ein Ratespiel um vorrauszusagen ob die App auf den einzelnen Geräten überhaupt ordentlich läuft.


----------



## schlingel (10. Feb 2012)

> Man kann also nur eine Aussage bzgl. diesen einen Gerätes machen "wie es sich anfühlt" und performt.


Vollkommen richtig, wenn es dann um Anwendungen geht die breit vertreten sein sollen, sollte man sich zumindest aus jeder der drei wichtigen Smartphone-Fragmente ein Testgerät holen:
- Ein LDPI-Gerät mit schwacher Prozessorleistung
- Ein MDPI-Gerät wie es jetzt die meisten sind
- Ein HDPI-Gerät

Performance ist ein großes Problem, auch Speicher - damit kämpfe ich jede Woche ...


----------

